# Oh dear honey



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The dishes, the stove, I have so much work to do
All my knitting was wrecked
I know
You will beat me when you come home.

I'll place your tea on the hob, 
Jessie's milk on the step
Don't use that door
There's not the room for you to slip

So precious rhine, 
I'll wait some more
You said not long 
But time has passed
The pots and pans are in their place
I sit alone, 
All but begowned,
Looking through the frosted glass.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Beautiful, Rozanne. But it took me awhile to figure out who you were, lol. Like the new username!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, sorry about that, but fantasy is prevailing over reality today.

I wonder. I think it's time I changed my username to Rozanne, but the problem is that I so wish to edit posts before I have my name enblazened across the site.

Oh well.

I could add a picture instead, to add some continuity. Hmm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Sign up the site again and use your name, although some one has already used the user name "Rozanne".


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Good ol' miss_starling is back  . I love your original username.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I am so silly I didn't know that I could change my username, so I signed up as Rozanne. I never received the comfirmatory email so maybe it'll work?

Anyway, I have to say I think that would be a bit too personal. Not today, another time perhaps.

My instincts are the guide.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

If you ever at any point in the future want that account activating you only need to e-mail Rev and ask him to turn it on for you.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, he knows who I am I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Who are you then?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

A person.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

man, woman or child?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a stupid thing to ask. I have a vagina and I am 23yrs old.

When I do role-play it's everything to do with psychological aspects of my mind, nothing to do with the reality of the situation.

The reality is that I am just a person, like everyone else. Humanity is the thread that binds us all.

It is less sgnificant that I was called Rozanne at birth and raised in a single parent family on a council estate.

What matters is that I have feelings and I need space, a bed, food and drink and some love...if ever anyone feels like giving it.

Err, and tampons...a toilet...toothbrush, towel, cup, glass, central heating, fun and games, conversation, and with ever growing importance, a laptop.

I need to work as well. That's very important.

In many ways, I feel defined by my needs. 
Sometimes I wish I would die so I didn't have to take care of myself.

And other people, it puts a burden on my shoulders to feel constantly responsible for things.

It's the terror of being held responsible for a schizophrenic's feelings when I was only a few years old. It has ruined me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

And stupid is what I wish to be from time to time. I know this.

*Looks through his wallet*? pfft guess I could.

I?ll come to be sorted when I meet my counsellor on the 7th of March, we?ve much to talk about.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You've taken on the persona of a counsellor, Darl.

Hhaha, I notice these things. You'd be a funny cousellor. I could imagine you wearing love beads around your wrist and promoting peace and love.

All in a Derbyshire accent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

When you speak to some one you respect or fear, your body language and tone of voice changes to show you?re inferior to them, this does not mean you have changed in person, if you are with friends you feel comfortable with, you may make jokes, if you are totally secure with one person in a room, you may share personal memories with them? when you have all those different types of people in one forum, you show all your chars to every one? how many ?you?s? have I wrote so far? Let?s change them to ?I?s? because it is me who believes this.


----------

